# Yamaha Generator Bought In 2006



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I have sold camper and no longer need. It a Yamaha EU3000ISEB generator with a 500 watt boost when needed. I have a cover for it, the plug/cord to go from your RV to generator, and the meter that plugs into camper so you can monitor power, this generator has a auto throttle feature to help save gas The generator is in like new condition, only has about 50 hrs on it. I could possibly help with delivery for small for just to help with gas. Any questions email me or call, (620)899-5327 [email protected] $1650
Thanks for lookin!!!!


----------

